# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  يشارك الامن مداهمة مزارع حشيش بالشونة ...صور(تحديث)

## الوردة الاردنية

الوكيل - خاص - داهم رجال دائرة مكافحة المخدرات وقوة من مديرية الامن العام فجر الاربعاء (3) مزارع في منطقة الاغوار الجنوبية تعود لنفس الشخص، وضبطت كمية ضخمة من حشيش الماريجوانا تزن ( 750 ) كغم.

والقي القبض على كل الموجودين في المزارع وعددهم (7) اشخاص ، وضبط (3) قطع من الاسلحة اثنان من الأسلحة من نوع ( كلاشينكوف ) و بندقية صيد.

وأستغرقت العملية بأكملها (45 ) دقيقة فقط ، تخللها اطلاق نار بين الامن والمطلوبين دون حدوث اي اصابات، فيما تشير المعلومات ان الكميات المصادرة للإتجار والتعاطي المحلي.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الله يخليلنا اياهم رجال الامن العام ، والله لولاهم لنصير متل الغابة القوي يوكل الضعيف ، واللي انمسكوا الله لا يردهم يخرب بيتهم حشيش مرة وحدة!!*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كالعادة رجال الوطن يقومو بواجبهم على اتم وجه 
الله يحمي هالبلد من كل شر
مشكورة الوردة على نقل الخبر 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الحمدلله دائما" يثبت جهازنا الامني انه على قدر المسؤولية

----------


## محمد العزام

الواحد بلش يحس حاله بدوله غير الاردن


الله يخلينا رجال الامن ويديم الامن والامان على الاردن

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*رجال الأمن العام يؤدون صلاة الفجر قبل مداهمة مزارع الحشيش في الأغوار الجنوبية . .
*
يعطيكي العافيه على هالموضوع وعلى التغطيه الحصرية لرجال الأمن العام . . 

أبدعت . .

----------


## &روان&

الله يعطيهم العافية والله قدها رجال ابو حسين
شكرا الك يا وردة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*قدهآ يا نشامى ،، 
يعطيكو الف عافيه ،، 

ربي يحفظ الاردن وشعبه من كل شر 
مشكوره ورده*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور

----------

